# This is my latest project...



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

There is a little story to this box. This was to be my first commissioned project. A friend of mine asked me to make a box for her husband for his birthday. Their house had a nautical theme and she requested that the box be made in that theme. After giving her some drawings, she gave me the go ahead nod. About 2 weeks later, she called and cancelled because they were splitting up. I had already turned the pulley wheel (walnut) on a friends lathe and then put the block together. After her call I then set it aside (for about 2 years). I saw it in the closet a week ago and decided to finish it. It is made from quarter sawn oak and walnut. There are 4 coats of hand rubbed oil Danish Oil as a finish. Enjoy...Vic


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

That is SLICK! Is that suede blown inside? What are the rivets made from???
Good job.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Very nice Vic


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks for the kind words...*

Galvbay...the felt is a self adhesive type bought at (hope I don't loose my man card) Hobby Lobby...LOL The rivets are carriage bolts that were cut down and painted with some flat black. I tried to find some wrought iron stuff, but never heard back from any of the folks I contacted...Vic


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I saw this in person tonight. Very very cool! - Coach


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice job ,heres a hint on wrought iron fasteners,

Go to the lumber yard ,hardware what ever is convenient and buy some large spikes(nails). They are very soft,you can clamp them in a vice and work the heads over with a small ball pean hammer,cut them off leaving a short shank and epoxy in place where you want,,,,of course it would be wise to finish them first,LOL,,,,,clean with acetone and finish with a black Marks-A-Lot


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Dang Vic...thats nice work.....let me know if ya want to part with it.


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks y'all...*

dicklaxt...What I did with those carriage bolts was close to the same thing. I ground off the letters and numbers and then beat the heads with a hammer to give it that look. Cut them down to the desired length and painted them flat black with a couple of coats of satin laquer. After they dried I took some OOOO steel wool to them to kind of dull the finish. I used a magic marker, but it was to much of a blue black (or so my wife told me)...Vic


----------

